# [RELEASE] Magic the Gathering Forge Offline Installer [1.6.8]



## PattyFatty (Mar 24, 2018)

*Forge*
Forge is an implementation of Magic the Gathering that lets you play against opponents using most of the rules of a real game. You can construct decks for you, your friends, and the computer to play with. Currently 16895 (and counting) cards are available. We now include over 100 schemes, vanguards and planes. You can also play in a draft, sealed deck format or in a gauntlet against opponents.

- Online Multiplayer -
For local network play you should only need two systems running Forge. One to host and one to join and play. For remote (over the Internet) play you will need to ensure that the port used (36743 by default) is forwarded to the hosting machine.

*Added*
Over 10,000 card images at 200DPI
Low quality card images are only used on legacy/vintage or very atypical card types (schemes, domains, etc)

*Download*
https://mega.nz/#!7axQiCzB!lrqvkcU5WuQhnRaE8z1z0Uc3EBUESKnO86m8e0dqqlo







*Thanks*
To the original forums for Forge at SlightlyMagic.net! You guys rock!
...psst Stole your logo. Hope you don't mind.​*Notes*
The card artwork cache extraction tool I wrote seems to be incorrectly flagged as a false-positive by a handful of shite anti-virus products.
The main one being Symantec's Norton Anti-virus. If your anti-virus wigs out switch to Kaspersky or Avast, for god's sake.
VirusTotal


----------



## x65943 (Mar 24, 2018)

Very cool. When you say it has "most of the rules" what do you mean? What is altered?


----------



## PattyFatty (Mar 24, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Very cool. When you say it has "most of the rules" what do you mean? What is altered?


This is a repack of community code, so I don't really know. lol.
I made this for those that want to install without downloading card jpg images in-app.

EDIT: Just to be clear though, there are tons of ways to play MtG, and every fringe thing I have checked in this app works. From Age counters to Bird tokens. Multiplayer is work-in-progress evidently, though I haven't had any issues other than the once in a blue moon CTD.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 24, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Very cool. When you say it has "most of the rules" what do you mean? What is altered?


I'm not too familiar with forge, but I assume this goes about the open-ended nature of magic: the gathering. While it has basic rules, there are so many cards out there that alter parts of it that it's nearly impossible to predict how certain cards will affect certain other cards. There are rules for conflicts as well, but it can get pretty technical if you really want to (I've seen manuals of over a hundred pages...that barely mention specific cards).


----------



## Kazuma77 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for this.  I can't wait to check it out.

As for Norton giving a false positive, not surprising.  The last time they made a decent product, the dominant PC OS was still DOS  .



Taleweaver said:


> I'm not too familiar with forge, but I assume this goes about the open-ended nature of magic: the gathering. While it has basic rules, there are so many cards out there that alter parts of it that it's nearly impossible to predict how certain cards will affect certain other cards. There are rules for conflicts as well, but it can get pretty technical if you really want to (I've seen manuals of over a hundred pages...that barely mention specific cards).



Exactly.  It's not that they deliberately altered anything.  It's just that the game has been going on for about 25 years now.  So, mechanics butting heads and unintended synergies are to be expected.  Even the judges get stumped from time to time.  That is why most events stick to "standard" play.  But as far as I'm concerned, it's these unintended combinations that make "extended" and "legacy" fun.  I mean, Casualclysm was the death of WoW for me with it's homogenization (though I must say, I love the progress retro repacks are making, but that's a subject for another thread).


----------

